# Problem bei Router mit Dyndns



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,
habe bei einem Dlink 614+ eine Dyndns eingetragen. Läßt sich von außen auch wunderbar anpingen. Wenn ich nun aber versuche per Browser über *****.dyndns.oeg auf den Router zuzugreifen komme ich nicht drauf.
Muß ich noch direkt die IP des Routers angeben (*****.dyndns.org/192.168.0.1)?
Oder muß noch was in der Firewall freigegeben werden? Weil Port 80 ist doch standardmäßig offen.
Dyndns wird im Browser auch nicht geforwordet (was für ein Wort. Bitte Herr Deutschlehrer nicht schlagen  ), da ich ja nur auf den Router zugreifen möchte.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag wo der Fehler liegen könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn du auf den Router zugreifen möchtest muss dieser "Remote Acces" unterstützen, und das ganze muss aktiviert werden.
Ist in aller Regel deaktiviert aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Eventuell benötigst du dafür auch noch einen anderen Port den du dem Browser mitteilst durch einen Toppelpunkt hinter der dyndns Adresse.

zB name.dyndns.org:5000


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,
das kann sein das ich das nicht eingeschaltet habe. Der Router müßte das unetrstützen.
Falls noch weiter Fehler auftretten meld ich mich nochmal.

Gruß


----------



## Mc_Schlummi (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Normal können die Adressen 192.168.x.x von außen (vom Internet) direkt erreicht werden. Zum einen muss eine Portfreigabe erfolgen und zum anderen muss dein Router diesen Zugriff zulassen. 

DLink, Fritz u.s.w sind "Spielzeugrouter" , die einen Zugriff auf sich selbst schwer oder gar nicht zulassen, weil ihnen diese Möglichkeit fehlt.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine RDP-Verbindung auf einen Rechner in diesem Netzwerk und von dort auf den Router oder kaufst einen Router für "Männer" (z.B. von Bintec), die haben auch mehrere Einstellungen die einen Zugriff vom Netz zulassen. 

Schlummi



> Carep Diem


----------



## TheNBP (31. Januar 2009)

Mc_Schlummi hat gesagt.:


> DLink, Fritz u.s.w sind "Spielzeugrouter" , die einen Zugriff auf sich selbst schwer oder gar nicht zulassen, weil ihnen diese Möglichkeit fehlt.


Naja, die Möglichkeit wird ihnen nicht fehlen. Vielmehr wird der Hersteller verhindern wollen das ahnungslose User unbeabsichtigt Sicherheitslücken basteln.

Auf einer Fritzbox läuft z.b. ein embedded Linux. Echte Männer können dort die iptables anpassen und Zugriff beliebig sperren oder zulassen.


----------

